# Edwige Fenech - Schüler lieben hübsche Hasen (1975)



## mcol (14 Apr. 2012)

*Edwige Fenech - Grazie...Nonna (1975)*

aka _Lover Boy_
aka _Ah mon petit puceau_
aka _Schüler lieben hübsche Hasen_
aka _Gracias, abuelita_ aka _Obrigado Avó_

feat. Valeria Fabrizi





704x400 - XviD AVI - MP3


Edwige Fenech



 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



134 MB - 9'16"


Valeria Fabrizi



 



3,4 MB - 21"


RAR 2x1 (136 MB): Deposit Files


----------



## fervic (26 Apr. 2012)

Edwige Fenech, the best!!!


----------



## Jone (26 Apr. 2012)

:thx: 1975 - das waren Zeiten ... allerdings noch nicht für mich ... da war ich erst 6. Eine klasse Frau :WOW:


----------

